# short-term missions opportunities in Thailand



## matthew11v25 (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone know of any groups/ organizations sending short-term missions teams to Thailand? Or that work primarily in Thailand?

Any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Aug 15, 2005)

no takers?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 15, 2005)

Matthew,
I don't know of any personally, but did a quick search and found a site called Mission to the World that might be worth checking out. Here's a little blurp from their site:

People need to hear the Gospel proclaimed clearly. People also need to be a part of community. Those two things happen best within the church as a worshipping community of believers. Our primary goal is to do church planting. We want to plant our own churches that are distinctively covenantal and Reformed as well as seek to promote the growth of healthy, evangelical churches city wide. Our goal is for the church to be led by indigenous leaders from the first day. We seek to start small groups made up of first time contacts and then continue to pray that God raises up godly Thai leaders to lead the church.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 15, 2005)

You might also want to do a search at a site called Mission Finder. It came up with a bunch of places when I searched for short-term and Thailand. It only came up with one place when I searched for short-term and reformed (Reformed Presbyterian Missions). The reformed Presbyterian Missions didn't seem to have anything in Thailand from what I could tell.


----------

